# Unser komplettes "2-do-Tutorial" - Design vom Anfang bis zum Ende ...



## Mythos007 (15. Februar 2002)

Chellaz Zusammen,

Also mir ist gerade ne glaube ich gierige
Idee gekommen - wie wäre es, wenn wir mal
einen fetten Splashscreen entwerfen und jeder
der etwas an dem Ausgangsbild verändert hat,
der muss dazuschreiben wie er diese Veränderung
zustande bekommen hat ...

Also bevor jetzt wieder alle schreien das
gehört aber nach http://www.fettepixel.de - 

Es sollte hinterher vom Anfang bis zum 
Ende nachvollziehbar sein und somit ein
komplettes "2-do-Tutorial" entstehen ...

Was haltet Ihr davon ???

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## dritter (15. Februar 2002)

Find ich eine gute Idee! So ist es einfacher "lücken" zu stopfen und für die, die soetwas lernen möchten einfacher an grundlagen zu kommen..


----------



## Christoph (15. Februar 2002)

GREAT IDEA!!! *lol* :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## Tim C. (15. Februar 2002)

hajo von mir aus, wenn denn bedarf besteht


----------



## soraxdesign (15. Februar 2002)

ja die idee is sehr gut nur wird es wieder daran scheitern das alle schreinen "ja super idee" *g* aber kein schwanz wirklich anfängt. jeder sagt, ja klar, da machich mit, aber machen tuts denn eh keiner.
sry aber so wirds kommen...
belehrt mich eines besseren. 
sabre


----------



## Azrael666 (15. Februar 2002)

Die Idee ist shcon gut....also lasst sie uns einfach mal ausprobieren!
Statt immer gross herum zureden und dann machen wir nichts ;-)
Ich hoffe mal das es klappen wird .....;-)

Greetz Azrael


----------



## Gianduja (15. Februar 2002)

mythos for president!


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Februar 2002)

*::: 1,2,3, los gehts :::*

Chellaz zusammen,

OK - finde ich ja toll das ihr es toll findet 

CHAPTER I: :::The Beginning:::

ERGEBNIS BIS JETZT => 







*Wie hab ichs gemacht ??? so ...*

Zuerst habe ich ein neues Bild erzeugt
mit denen im Bild ersichtlichen werten

Einstellungen

danach habe ich die Ebene in Hintergrund umbenannt
und mit Schwarz gefüllt ... Und darüber eine neue
Ebene erzeugt die ich in Rohre umbenannt habe ...

Nun habe ich einen neuen Verlauf erstellt mit
den im Bild ersichtlichen Einstellungen ...

Einstellungen

danach habe ich ein paar "Rohre" mit hilfe des
eben erstellten Farbverlaufes auf der linken
seite sowie oben und unten erstellt...

Nun habe ich den Farbton und die Sättigung ein-
gestellt und zwar so ...

Einstellungen

nun habe ich einen Beleuchtungseffekt erstellt

Einstellungen

danach das ganze noch ein wenig weichgezeichnet 
[Gauscher Weichzeichner - 0,5]

und den Kontrast eingestellt ...

Einstellungen

Hier ist das original .psd-file
für euch zum nachbearbeiten - *Viel Spaß *
Und hier findet ihr das Bild noch einmal in 800 x 600 ...

Soo - ist noch nicht sehr schön aber zumindest schon
mal ein Anfang - und nun seid Ihr drann


----------



## Sir Dodger (16. Februar 2002)

Hi !

Stell doch ma bitte nen link zu dem bild rein !

Danke 

MfG

Sir Doger


----------



## Christoph (16. Februar 2002)

werd mich mal ransetzen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Februar 2002)

*Idee gefällt*

DSie Idee selber gefällt mir gut und wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen Zeit finde werde ich mich auch mal einklinken für einen Zwischenschritt (auch wenns PS ist und mein Steckepferd Freehand ist *sfg* )...

Aber, Mytos möge es mir verzeihen, die Grundlage mag ich nicht so gerne, weil im unteren Bereich nicht mehr zu erkennen ist, das es Rohre (oder so) sein sollen...

Obere 2/3 sind top!!!!!!!!!

Untere 1/3 nicht so schön...:

Schätze mal, das das durch den Beleuchtungseffekt entstanden ist... Oder irre ich mich...?


----------



## Christoph (16. Februar 2002)

stimmt!


----------



## Mythos007 (21. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

CHAPTER II ::: The Ocean :::

Ergebnis bis jetzt =>







und hier in 800 x 600 => Bild

und hier wieder das .psd file => .psd
(achtung das .psd file ist mit winrar gepackt)
@ hochi - hast du schon was gemacht ?

Bis dann dan euer Mythos


----------



## Christoph (21. Februar 2002)

hab schon mal angefange... kommt aber derzeit nichts neues raus!!! vielleicht kann mir einer mal sagen was noch gut passen würde?!?!?!


----------



## subzero (21. Februar 2002)

*hgey das is zimleich kewl.. *

goile idee.. 

nur ich sehe das etwas wie sabre..
1. ich kenen das 2-to forum gar nich..lol

aber dein pic is..kewl.. 

2. werde auch ma versuchen...bissel was mit tentakeln zu machen.. 
oder mit dem radialn weichzeichner.. 

nur dat is ne schweine arbeit.. 

und ich brauch imam noch ideen für meinen header!!!

thy..cYA


----------



## Nino (21. Februar 2002)

*Kewl!!!*

Hey das ist echt cool  
Ich mach mit  

MFG
Nino


----------



## blue jeannie (22. Februar 2002)

*andere Version*

Also hier mal ne Variation von dem Bild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  Was denkt ihr dazu? Wenn's euch nicht gefallen sollte könnt ihr ja mit dem alten weitermachen
Wie es entstanden ist erzähl ich euch morgen, ist schon so spät!

blue jeannie


----------



## blue jeannie (22. Februar 2002)

*andere Version*

Also hier mal ne Variation von dem Bild . Was denkt ihr dazu? Wenn's euch nicht gefallen sollte könnt ihr ja mit dem alten weitermachen
Wie es entstanden ist erzähl ich euch morgen, ist schon so spät!

blue jeannie


----------



## NocTurN (22. Februar 2002)

Ich glaub das war der todes stoss fuer die aktion


----------



## dozi (22. Februar 2002)

wenn man das bild nur sehen könnte, dann könnte man vielleicht mehr drüber sagen  .


----------



## Duddle (22. Februar 2002)

nimm den zweiten link und lösch das http:// davor (scheiss geocities)

mir persönlich gefällts nich (weil ich andre standards gewöhnt bin), aber du kannst uns ruhig erklären WIE 

achja und der spruch


> NocTurN: Ich glaub das war der todes stoss fuer die aktion


war ja wohl mehr als daneben

mfg
Duddle


----------



## wo0zy (22. Februar 2002)

sorry leute, aber wenn ihr ein richtiges tutorial machen wollt, dann sollten die grafiken auch nich sone standartdinger sein, die aus tausenden filtern oder was weiss ich bestehen.


----------



## Mythos007 (22. Februar 2002)

Bitte bleibt "On-Topic" - wenn Ihr mit machen
möchtet seid ihr *Herzlich willkommen* -

=> *Traut euch JUNGS !!!*

Macht einfach mal drauf los - es ist doch überhaubt
kein Problem, wenn man vom Ursprungsbild nicht mehr
viel erkennen kann - Gemeinsam sind wir stark ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos

N.S.: Those are the rules - let´s play the Game ...


----------



## MoPB82 (22. Februar 2002)

*seifenblasen*

hey mysty oder so =) wie hast du die blasen gemacht? kannst du das nicht auch so erklären wie die rohre ??? wäre net , die "normalen" tentakeln hab ich auch geschafft aber das wasser und die blassen noch nicht =(


----------



## Azrael666 (22. Februar 2002)

Hehe, die Wasserblasen sehen echt cool aus!
Wie hast du das gemacht oder ist das ein bestimmter Filter?!

Greetz Azrael


----------



## subzero (23. Februar 2002)

finde die idee gut..nur die umsetzung dürftig...

die kleinen blasen sidn schick..wirklich.aber dir großen..naja....denke nich so der schmack der vielen leude hier..und meiner auch nich...also..naja... 

sorry...


----------



## Christoph (23. Februar 2002)

*hier mein beitrag*

werd gleich was uploaden... bin gleich fertig!!!  

/edit

so da is das .psd file.... is im .ace format gezipppt!


hier [link funzt gleich----56kmodem upload is einbisschen beschiiiiienen!]

hab gestern mal was probier---weis nicht ob das was geworden ist???? fällt eigentlich gar nichts mehr ein derzeit! 

werd eben auch schon alt*ggggg*


----------



## Azrael666 (23. Februar 2002)

Argh....ich habe auch nur ein 56k Modem *g* das dauert wieder langeee... *g*

Greetz Azrael


----------



## Mythos007 (23. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz hochi alter schwede ,

hier ist eine verkleinerte version von hochis
bild - damit ihr nicht immer das komplette .psd-
file downloaden müsst um es euch anzusehen ...






@ hochi bitte schreib aber nun genau dazu wie
du es hinbekommen hast - denn das ist echt geil!

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Azrael666 (23. Februar 2002)

Argh....Bild sieht man ned wegen dem http://www.tutorials.de
Hier der Link von ihm:

http://www.kommune91.de/Tutorials/2DoTuro.jpg

Greetz Azrael


----------



## MoPB82 (24. Februar 2002)

also ich bin noch ein ziehmlicher n00b , naja so halb wegs ...
aber habt ihr am anfnag nicht geschriebn dass diese tut für jeden nachvollziehbar sein sollte??? also ich weiss nicht , ich habs mit den tentakeln geschafft aber diese blasen bekomm ich net hin!
plz macht das mal ein bisschen ausführlicher =)


----------



## Christoph (24. Februar 2002)

jo hi mal...

das was ich da gemacht habe weiß ich sicher nicht mehr auf den Klick genau!! *sorry* aber fast!!!!!!!

werd mich mal hinsetzen und das ganze nachvollziehbar machen ----hoffentlich! *g*   

aber irgendwie passt das rote teil nicht mehr wirklichrein?!?! sollte vielleicht mal vom ersteller überarbeitet werden!!! keine ahnung!

würd mal sagen ASAP!


*as soon as possible

cu hochi

ps: sorgt dafür das das kein off-topic wird!!!


----------



## Azrael666 (24. Februar 2002)

Man sollte auch selber ein bisschen herumprobieren und spielen und nicht immer alles 1 zu 1 nach machen !

Greetz Azrael


----------



## Christoph (24. Februar 2002)

stimmt!


----------



## jonathan (25. Februar 2002)

hallo zusammen

die idee gefällt mir echt gut, weil ich ps noch net sooo arg blick.

aber ihr solltet wirklich darauf achten das die schritte auch erklärt werden. sonst ist es kein tutorial mehr sondern jeder macht noch irgendwas dazu und keiner blickt mehr wie was gemacht worden ist.

also bitte... wenn jemand was macht, dann mit tutorial wie er das gemacht hat.

so wie beim anfang.

gruß
jonathan


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

Super das ihr alle so gut mitmacht *daumenhochzeig*

Ich werde gleich wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin genau
erläutern, wie ich meinen Teil des Bildes (ich meine
den "The Ocean" part) gemacht habe - ich hoffe hochi
hat auch zeit gefunden um sein Werk zu beschreiben 

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Christoph (25. Februar 2002)

was isn jetzt los!????? macht den keiner mehr weiter??

MYthos!!!  machst du weiter?????

cu hochi


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz hochi alter Schwede ,

also ich werde sobald ich zu Hause bin auch wieder
etwas neues Posten ... also stnd by an be cool 

Next Part => "Big and dangerous"

Bis dann dann Mytussi


----------



## jonathan (25. Februar 2002)

Mythos007 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich werde gleich wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin genau
> erläutern, wie ich meinen Teil des Bildes (ich meine
> den "The Ocean" part) gemacht habe - ich hoffe hochi
> hat auch zeit gefunden um sein Werk zu beschreiben
> ...



das ist lieb.

vielen dank.

gruß
jonathan


----------



## Christoph (25. Februar 2002)

i hab noch nicht angefangen!   sorry! werd mich aber bald ransetzen!


----------



## Azrael666 (25. Februar 2002)

Wenn ich Zeit finde werde ich auch mal was an dem Teil machen!

Hehe, Hochi dein Bildchen( Profil Bild ) ...gewagt ;-)

Greetz Azrael


----------



## Christoph (26. Februar 2002)

HEY HAST DU WAS GEGEN MEIN GESICHT? *ggg*      

hahahahaha


----------

